

Ask HN:  Anyone into industrial design? - jasonlbaptiste

Specifically for Consumer Electronics devices + casing?  Trying to see if anyone wants to work on a new type of casing for HTPCs.  Lots of interesting problems to solve: airflow, space arrangement, etc.
======
arfrank
I've been interested in learning more, but haven't found any real good sources
for getting an intro to the knowledge. I asked a question here a while ago and
the best advice given was to look into general design and from there move on.

------
dirtbox
At the risk of sounding like a shill, you should have a look at Shuttle PCs.
They have a very elegant and logical way of using a very limited amount of
case space.

